# Favorite Psychedelic Albums?



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

What are some of your favorite psychedelic albums? My range goes from 60's psychedelia, 70's space music, and 90's neo-psychedelia. Here are some of my favorites. 
Beatles - Sgt Pepper, Revolver
The Beach Boys - Pet Sounds
Pink Floyd - The Piper at the Gates of Dawn
Love - Forever Changes
The Moody Blues - Days of Future Passed, In Search of the Lost Chord
The Zombies - Odessey and Oracle
Tangerine Dream - Phaedra, Stratosfear
Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade of Pale
The Flaming Lips - The Soft Bulletin, Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots
Radiohead - Ok Computer


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Boredoms - Super ae & Vision Creation Newsun
Amon Duul II - Phallus Dei
Faust - s/t
Can - Future Days


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The Byrds - The Notorious Byrd Brothers
Traffic - Mr. Fantasy
Electric Prunes first
The Doors first
Dream Syndicate - Days of Wine & Roses
Rain Parade - Emergency Third Rail Power Trip
The Psychedelic Sounds of The Thirteenth Floor Elevators
Kaleidoscope (UK) - Tangerine Dream
Hawkwind - Space Ritual Alive in Liverpool and London
XTC's Dukes Of Stratosphear side-project
Small Faces - Ogden's Nut Gone Flake
The Kinks - The Kinks are the Village Green Preservation Society (OK, this is more English Pastoral Song-cycle than full-on acid wig-out but it's still nice and floaty)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Soft Machine II
Kevin Ayers-Joy Of A Toy
Kevin Ayers-Whatevershebringswesing
Miles Davis-In a Silent Way
Sun Ra-Cosmic Tones For Mental Therapy
Spirit-Twelve Dreams Of Dr. Sardonicus
The Beatles-Magical Mystery Tour


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

The Beatles - Sgt. Peppers
Can - Tago Mago
Jimi Hendrix - The lot
Flower Travellin' Band - Satori
Boris - Smile
Spacemen 3 - The Perfect Prescription/Playing with Fire
Pretty Things - SF Sorrow
Animal Collective - Merriweather Post Pavilion/Strawberry Jam
The Zombies - Odessey and Oracle
Spiritualized - Ladies and Gentlemen we are Floating in Space/Lazer Guided Melodies
OS Mutantes - OS Mutantes
Jefferson Airplane - Surrealistic Pillow
The Olivia Tremor Control - Music From the Unrealized Film Script, Dusk at Cubist Castle 
Boredoms - Various
Flying Saucer Attack - Further
Pram - The Museum of Imaginary Animals
Broadcast - The entire lot
The Coral
Gang Gang Dance - Eye Contact
Grails - Burning Off Impurities
OOIOO - Feather Float 
Acid Mothers Temple
etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Psytrance anyone?


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

The Jimi Hendrix Experience--*Electric LadyLand*


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

How about psychedelic grunge. Stone Temple Pilots Tiny Music comes to mind. They sound a lot like the Beatles on that album. Maybe some smooth jazz influence as well.


----------

